# Ram Powell are in February



## swrock (Oct 6, 2007)

Everybody talks about going to Venice to fish the lumps in February.

How is the fishing at the floaters, Ram Powell area, in February?

Any yellowfin around that time of year? Wahoo?

Thanks.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yellowfin and wahoo are out there all year long, just have to have the seas lay down. The Lump is just a more consistent accessible fishery. It's only 25 miles from the mouth of the River. With rig fishing you usually have to find the bite, which could take you further out to Horn Mtn, and then your 100miles offshore. If conditions change, your in for a long slow wet ride home. In Jan/Feb that can be miserable.


----------



## swrock (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Thats kind of what i was thinking. I want to go to Venice in February and take my boat.

I would just hate to trailer all the way down there and then it end up being to rough to get out. Of course i would check the forecast before i go but we all know how the forecast can be a bit misleading.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

it's pretty common to get weathered out even running out of Venice. I've been weathered out on several trips from there regardless of the forecast, it's just the time of year.

they key for most is, I can tolerate ruff seas for a 20 mile run alot easier than I cantolerate it on a 100 mi run


----------

